# Sens de défilement différent pour trackpad et souris ?



## Vinalys (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais mes grands débuts sur Mac et j'avoue que pour le moment, ça me plait bien, même si je ne suis pas encore bien à l'aise . Je possède une MX518 USB connectée à mon Macbook Pro Retina et j'aimerais changer le sens de défilement de la molette (sens non naturel).

Pas de problème, j'ai bien trouvé comment faire dans les préférences, impeccable. Seul problème c'est que, si je fais ça, ça me change automatiquement le sens de défilement du trackpad que je souhaite conserver en défilement naturel !

C'est bizarre car ce sont deux menus différents et si je repasse le trackpad en mode naturel, ça me remet le sens de défilement de la souris en naturel.

N'y a t-il donc pas moyen d'avoir le sens de défilement non naturel sur la souris et naturel sur le trackpad ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Vinalys (19 Septembre 2014)

Personne n'a la solution ?


----------



## Salsa2001 (6 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Essaye de passer par le BetterTouchTool pour attribuer des réglages différents à chaque périphériques (souris, clavier, trackpad, etc).


----------

